# Udonis Haslem



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Is there any way we could get him? Is he a FA? He is the kind of guy we need. A guy that does the dirty work and gets rebounds. Either him or Reggie Evans I would love to have on the Suns.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Przybilla would be a good pickup for you guys. I think/hope the Blazers will lock him up after this season though. 10/10/3bpg C.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if you offer above the mle, he could be yours. Heat can and will match anything up to the mle though. We have his early bird rights and will keep him any possible way we could.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if you offer above the mle, he could be yours. Heat can and will match anything up to the mle though. We have his early bird rights and will keep him any possible way we could.


We could get rid of Shirley and offer him something over the mle. I really would love to have hiim here.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

We could probably get someone better in the draft. Maybe Shelden Williams, Ike Diogu, Josh Boone, maybe even Chris Taft if he falls.

The heat will match him, anyways, so we should just go for Reggie Evans or Dan Gadzuric in the offseason.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Main Man said:


> We could probably get someone better in the draft. Maybe Shelden Williams, Ike Diogu, Josh Boone, maybe even Chris Taft if he falls.
> 
> The heat will match him, anyways, so we should just go for Reggie Evans or Dan Gadzuric in the offseason.


Those guys should all be taken except for maybe Diogu. That is if we still even have the 29th pick in the draft which I think we may have traded...(not sure). 

I think Gadzuric amd Evans would both be nice fits coming off the bench. So either one would be a solid signing. 

Ronny Turiaf, a 6'10 PF from Gonzaga would be a good fit too.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns won't be using their own pick, which goes to the Knicks by way of the Spurs when they picked up Barbosa. However, the Suns do have the Bulls pick (in exchange for Deng) which projects in the late teens unless the Bulls fall apart.

A lot depends on who comes out. There are a number of interesting guys who might be available at that range. My guess is the Suns will go for a BPA (best player available), but with a preference for a solid rebounder.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, if there's threats of an age limit, some guys might come out early, which means some of the guys we want could be pushed down a bit.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I really hope he stays with the heat! He is one of my favorite players there and fits in there perfectly!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I really hope he stays with the heat! He is one of my favorite players there and fits in there perfectly!


He would also fit here perfectly :yes:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

KidCanada101 said:


> Those guys should all be taken except for maybe Diogu. That is if we still even have the 29th pick in the draft which I think we may have traded...(not sure).
> 
> I think Gadzuric amd Evans would both be nice fits coming off the bench. So either one would be a solid signing.
> 
> Ronny Turiaf, a 6'10 PF from Gonzaga would be a good fit too.



yeah, there's a lot of potential good picks for the suns (w/ the chicago pick) in this draft. we need another big and possibly another pg. this draft is loaded with pgs and running bigs (like shelden williams, turiaf, joey graham, wayne simien). we should get another pretty good piece to the puzzle.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the Suns will try to bring Vujanic over to be the backup PG, so their draft focus will be an athletic big who can rebound and score.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> I think the Suns will try to bring Vujanic over to be the backup PG, so their draft focus will be an athletic big who can rebound and score.


IMO I don't think we really need Vujanic. I think Barbosa can really help us out. If Vujanic is brought over, him and Barbosa can play the 1 and 2 at the same time I guess. Is Vujanic a pure PG?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea Haslem would be a good addition to the Suns but I dont think they have a chance at getting him unless they overpay for him. The Heat will probably match anything to keep him.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> IMO I don't think we really need Vujanic. I think Barbosa can really help us out. If Vujanic is brought over, him and Barbosa can play the 1 and 2 at the same time I guess. Is Vujanic a pure PG?


Every scouting report is different, but the consensus is that Vujanic has been much more dominanting as a PG in Europe than Tony Parker was. He pushes the ball and is considered a great pick and roll player. His three point shooting is down this season, but his overall shooting percentage has been quite good. 

My guess is that he is further along as a PG than Barbosa and that will be true next season.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, he was more dominating than Tony Parker in Europe, but Parker was 18 years old when he last played in Europe. I think Vujanic could be solid, but he's a scorer more than a playmaker and he's too small to play the 2.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> OK, he was more dominating than Tony Parker in Europe, but Parker was 18 years old when he last played in Europe. I think Vujanic could be solid, but he's a scorer more than a playmaker and he's too small to play the 2.


People who have seen him say he is more of playmaker than his stats suggest. The problem is that the Euros count stats differently.

It is true that Vujanic has been asked to be a scorer with Skipper, but when he was starting for Serbian team he was more of a playmaker on the team that became world champions in 2002.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

He's playing pretty good now. Is he a Free Agent at the end of the year and anyone hearing any inside scoops on him?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he's from Miami...we gave him that chance to get into the league...i think he'll stay where he belongs in Miami


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if you offer above the mle, he could be yours. Heat can and will match anything up to the mle though. We have his early bird rights and will keep him any possible way we could.


You don't have his bird rights, he a restricted FA, and that is it. You can only match up to the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

best thing about him is: he hardly ever misses a game! No missed games so this season!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Petey said:


> You don't have his bird rights, he a restricted FA, and that is it. You can only match up to the MLE.
> 
> -Petey


Whats that mean? I don't understand I am feeling stupid.


----------

